# Quail and bantams co habiting



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

We have some Coturnix quail and will soon be looking to obtain a few light sussex bantams. We've kept hens before, but never with any other species of birds.

I think it's a foregone conclusion that if housed together the hens would batter the quail. However, the OH has been told by a colleague that they can co habit. I'm really not convinced by this and plan on housing both seperately. 

But I'm curious, has anyone else managed it? Or is it the stupid idea I suspect it is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never experienced chickens & quail being housed together, but have seen chickens housed with ducks successfully, & chickens housed with pheasants successfully, so who knows.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

In my experience it's a no go, Tryed in some year back with Seabrights bantams, The cock just keep trying to mount the quails, 
And the hen just kept hen pecking the quails. Half hour later thay was split into there own space of bantams and quails.

*HOWEVER!*
If you look in these two vids amoung the pheasants, Silkie chickens, parakeets'etc you see some little Jap quails.
So really it's a on you head be it thing Is it a risk your willing to take.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z6Qja_3yGs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhhKwVuqihQ&feature=related


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think it's a risk I'd take.  Unless I was there to supervise the 'introduction' over a weekend etc. Thanks for the links.

I know what vicious bar stewards hens can be from keeping them previously. With quail being shy and quiet I think they'd get hammered to be honest. I have a spare run though so I'm prepared.

On a slightly different subject, I know there are a few people on here who rear birds for the table. What make the best eating breeds of chicken? I'm told that Indian Game x Sussex or Dorking make great eating. What are other peoples opinions on the ultimate tasting chicken?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mynki said:


> On a slightly different subject, I know there are a few people on here who rear birds for the table. What make the best eating breeds of chicken? I'm told that Indian Game x Sussex or Dorking make great eating. What are other peoples opinions on the ultimate tasting chicken?


Indian game cock will be the easyist to get hold of, But any Oriental geme fowl breed cock cross any Utility breed hen like all the hybrid egg hens, plus Leghorns, Susex, Rhode island reds'etc'etc'etc would result in a good meat bird with a good brest and thigh legs.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

gazz said:


> Indian game cock will be the easyist to get hold of, But any Oriental geme fowl breed cock cross any Utility breed hen like all the hybrid egg hens, plus Leghorns, Susex, Rhode island reds'etc'etc'etc would result in a good meat bird with a good brest and thigh legs.


Now thats interesting...

In Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstalls book 'Meat' he reckons you should use a utility breed cock crossed with Indian Game hens. I personally, can't see how it would make any difference? Maybe I'm just being ignorant, but how can it?

Have you produced table birds yourself Gazz?

I have an incubator, and with the vast array of hatching eggs available on fleabay, reckon I can get most breeds if I do choose to have a crack at a tasty table bird one day. 

P.S I've kept hybrids. I've seen more meat on a house sparrow! But at well over 200 eggs per year, you can't complain.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mynki said:


> Now thats interesting...
> 
> In Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstalls book 'Meat' he reckons you should use a utility breed cock crossed with Indian Game hens. I personally, can't see how it would make any difference? Maybe I'm just being ignorant, but how can it?
> 
> ...


It likely says a Utility cock to a Indian hens coz utilitys are light fowl and Oriental game fowl are heavy fowl so makes it easy on the girls, But Oriental game fowl cost way more than Utlity fowl, So it's better on the pocket to buy one Bantam oriental fowl cock to go with a group of cheaper utility hens. Plus utilitys lay way more eggs.

I've not breed my self but where i use to work years back had Indian game cock running with some Warren brown laying hens, There chicks was good birds yum, yum!:whistling2:.

Like you say though they layed 200 plus eggs, But get them nice and young before they've burn there self out and there the cock birds you can eat way before. It's the mix of the heavy and light that hits the middle for the meat. Your right layer aren't very meaty but are soft, And Oriental game are tough toned, meaty, So the offspring :2thumb:.


----------

